# 2 weeks out from Hercules



## XJPX

okay guys so i said i was gonna do the leamington this weekend, but i stil dnt quite feel like im ready, im close...but not there yet, so the hercules is wat im doing now....here are pics from today.... will wack sum week out ones then sum show day ones up into here. weight hasnt changed much this week am still weighing 90kgs on the dot, looking to drop 3 pounds next week


----------



## hilly

as said before mate very impressed with upper body condition and i think with the extra time legs will come in to match


----------



## XJPX

hilly said:


> as said before mate very impressed with upper body condition and i think with the extra time legs will come in to match


thanks mate, i jus need a really productive ten days


----------



## jstarcarr

looking good with two weeks to go:thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Looking great, 2 weeks left plenty of time for the magic to happen. once you drop the water u'll look a million dollars mate :thumb:


----------



## GM-20

as said upper body is ahead of lower.

looking good though.

any back shots?


----------



## Rudedog

Looking good fella


----------



## Magic Torch

Lookin good buddy! Legs will dry out and you'll be bang on! Fcukin perv tho, only doing the Herc cause you know the bikini class is there and your gettin backstage to perv  haha

Mate do you go to ripped a lot? Its only 30mins from me, next time you go gimmie a shout!


----------



## Graham Mc

wow looking very impressive !


----------



## Raylike

Magic Torch

Do you train at Ripped mate?


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, ye is v apparent now tht my legs are being overshadowed by my upper half, even in these last cuple weeks iv been able to keep my upper body lifts at their highest, they havent dropped from what i lift in offseason...however my leg strength is struggling a lot, 180kilo squats are now v v difficult.

Jamie im a big ripped fan, awesome gym..tht and krunch are v cool, my gf lives in harlow so i tend to train there when im at hers, im in there tonight if u fancy a back session?


----------



## XJPX

GM-20 said:


> as said upper body is ahead of lower.
> 
> looking good though.
> 
> any back shots?


will get some up tonight mate


----------



## Magic Torch

Raylike said:


> Magic Torch
> 
> Do you train at Ripped mate?


No but its not far, I train at the Works in Barnet but we often hit other gyms on the weekend, Monster, Krunch, Body limits. I'm lucky I have like 5 awesome gyms all 30mins away! Half the reason I moved back to Herts lol


----------



## Magic Torch

XJPX said:


> Jamie im a big ripped fan, awesome gym..tht and krunch are v cool, my gf lives in harlow so i tend to train there when im at hers, im in there tonight if u fancy a back session?


Did back tues, Chest tonight! Dude let me know like a week ahead and I'll change my training around, we do Krunch a lot on the weekend, my mate is trained by Neale so hit it a few times, you should come and check out my gym


----------



## XJPX

Magic Torch said:


> Did back tues, Chest tonight! Dude let me know like a week ahead and I'll change my training around, we do Krunch a lot on the weekend, my mate is trained by Neale so hit it a few times, you should come and check out my gym


okay sounds gd  , once im done with this comp will defo b up for sum sessions


----------



## Suprakill4

WOO HOOOOOOOOO!!!!1 Have missed reading your posts on here Jordan!!!! VERY glad you have got this log up. Me and the missus always read through them (not too often though as i get jealous of her comments!! LOL).

Will be following with interest mate.

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## bigacb

It's all coming together looks like you made the right decision in the end bud :thumb:


----------



## Rotsocks

Looking a lot leaner than when i saw you compete at the Leicester show.

Are you doing cardio now?

All the best for the show.


----------



## bigkiwi

Good luck buddy - get into em


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

Looking fking impressive jordan!! the plan you have given me better make me look similar soon :lol: :lol: :lol:

haha good luck mate!!


----------



## XJPX

thanks guys, not realli using this as a log, didnt want another one after the last time, jus thort id throw sum pics up as had so much support from a lot of ppl on here. carbs r down again going into next week, will b working v hard to nail this as much as poss...will pop sum pics up again once im under a week to go and am where i wanna b condition wise


----------



## LittleChris

Keep working hard, much improved.

Healthy looking this time as well


----------



## XJPX

LittleChris said:


> Keep working hard, much improved.
> 
> *Healthy looking this time as well *


hahahhah :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Will be watching


----------



## Beklet

Ooh hope I can tell which one you are at the Herc I'm pants when it comes to recognising anyone!

Love Ripped, but haven't been for ages since the Harlow office closed...I really liked the unilateral leg press for some reason....


----------



## sully807

looking good J, btw before you think im a complete freak i met you backstage at the leicester show and was chatting to you) will hopefully be making the trip to the hercules so il see you there! ps get some back shots up


----------



## pob80

Awsome idea doing this show mate and its in my home town to anything you need message me dude.


----------



## Milky

I wish just once l could look haf as good as that mate, well done.


----------



## XJPX

Thanks lin 

Beklet I'll b in inters, stil isn't clear if I'll b over or under 90s tho.

Gareth thank you mate, appreciate it a lot buddy  , looking forward to the Herc

Sully, hello mate yee I remember chatting, how are you buddy? B gd if u cud make it 

Gemily, thanks mate 

Jus take this chance to thank everyone again who has been a massive support over past few weeks, I took a bashing at leicester but have worked v hard since, big thanks to Skip who has taken over since leicester, learning a lot v quickly! And if all goes well at the Herc will one hundred percent be working with Skip for my full prep next year


----------



## Linny

Eh we'll have to get a team skip uk posse up n runnin lol


----------



## LOCUST

Looking good mate, good to speak to u the other day, definatly a fan of skip.

Are you gonna be regular down there ? seeing you and john makes me wanna shorten my off season !!


----------



## LOCUST

Magic Torch said:


> Lookin good buddy! Legs will dry out and you'll be bang on! Fcukin perv tho, only doing the Herc cause you know the bikini class is there and your gettin backstage to perv  haha
> 
> Mate do you go to ripped a lot? Its only 30mins from me, next time you go gimmie a shout!


i train at ripped mate, if you ever fancy poping down drop me a pm, im always up for a session.


----------



## Magic Torch

Ah cool, yeah defo, you going to Herc show? Can sort something out there dude


----------



## Ak_88

Can't get to the Herc this year, but all the best J


----------



## XJPX

cheers ak,

right guys, week n a bit out, im started to get a bit happier with how i look, skips happy which is main thing, we are just finialising my plans into the last week....i have 100prcent faith in everything he says and know he will bring me in gd....

here are a cuple pics.... 3 pounds tighter on last week

im stil keping my lifts heavy, did 110kilo overhead press triple no problem at all...had 4 in me but jus decided to b a bit sensible for once  , my upright rows were at 80 kilos still and skull crushers at 70 kilos..... videod my O.H press....i sported my new cardiff sports nutrition hoody and wrist wraps courtesy of Marc Robinson so big thanks for those Marc


----------



## Suprakill4

Big improvement on the last pics mate. Keep going!


----------



## yannyboy

I'm going to the Hercules. I will give you a big shout and good luck for the show Jordan.


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys, 5 days to go, am happy with my look and again so is Skip....we have a solid plan uptil friday, then its all subject to my look which way we go with things. See you all on Sunday and hopefulli il get a better result then the Leicester, thanks again for support


----------



## Magic Torch

XJPX said:


> cheers guys, 5 days to go, am happy with my look and again so is Skip....we have a solid plan uptil friday, then its all subject to my look which way we go with things. See you all on Sunday and hopefulli il get a better result then the Leicester, thanks again for support


I'll be there dude.....well to watch the bikini class but I'll give you a mini shout too  haha good luck with the last week pal


----------



## Jem

XJPX said:


> cheers guys, 5 days to go, am happy with my look and again so is Skip....we have a solid plan uptil friday, then its all subject to my look which way we go with things. See you all on Sunday and hopefulli il get a better result then the Leicester, thanks again for support


Liked that music in the youtube :thumbup1:

Looking good 'cept for the Mr Majika fly away hair :lol: [i know you're too young to know him lol]

Kick some ass this time please j thanks muchly x


----------



## 3752

all the best for the weekend mate....


----------



## sully807

looking good J! from pics you look tighter than when i saw you at leicester already, hope to be there still but if i dont see you good luck. :thumb:


----------



## jw007

Detail in arms coming thro nicely J

Whats with the garage training?? ha ha


----------



## XJPX

jw007 said:


> Detail in arms coming thro nicely J
> 
> Whats with the garage training?? ha ha


just a little get away mate, i like training in there when im not feeling v social lol, hav had sum banging sessions in there in past 3 weeks


----------



## Raptor

Looking truly awesome mate!


----------



## Raptor

XJPX said:


> just a little get away mate, i like training in there when im not feeling v social lol, hav had sum banging sessions in there in past 3 weeks


Lol sometimes you don't feel very gym social but you don't mind getting your kit off in the weights area :lol:


----------



## XJPX

Jem said:


> Liked that music in the youtube :thumbup1:
> 
> Looking good 'cept for the Mr Majika fly away hair :lol: [i know you're too young to know him lol]
> 
> Kick some ass this time please j thanks muchly x


 yuppp not a clue who this mr majika is haha, thanks hun x



Pscarb said:


> all the best for the weekend mate....


thanks buddy x



sully807 said:


> looking good J! from pics you look tighter than when i saw you at leicester already, hope to be there still but if i dont see you good luck. :thumb:


thanks mate


----------



## XJPX

The Raptor said:


> Lol sometimes you don't feel very gym social but you don't mind getting your kit off in the weights area :lol:


hahah :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

okay guys last little update from me on here......have my finals plans sorted with Skip...v excited with them  , again he is happy with how everythin is going.

will pop bk in on sunday and let u kno how i got on....

been v v happy with everything about working with Skip, so much so my gf will b working with him for next 6 months in the offseason...iv talked about her before...she is an absolute work horse...so am sure after 6 months with him she will b looking pretty shredded haha


----------



## yannyboy

Jordan, whats your weight going to be for the show, over or under 90kg? Also what changes have you made prep wise for this show compared to the last show?


----------



## adamdutton

looking very good mate, cant wait to see what you look like on the day, seeing pics like these really make me feel like doing some serious cutting.


----------



## clarkey

All the best for the weekend Jordan il be looking out for the result. :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

yannyboy said:


> Jordan, whats your weight going to be for the show, over or under 90kg? Also what changes have you made prep wise for this show compared to the last show?


the approach over the past few weeks hasnt been anythin drastically out of the norm, just v sensible changes to bring about the desired effects....i not going into detail as was prepped by Skip Hill....the plan for the final week tho is v v different to what 95percent of guys do over here. i have been so relaxed and stress free for the past month as everything has come together nicely and have every faith it will again on sunday.... if u wanna kno more of skips methods his dvd is out soon....it reveals all

also il b u90s for sure now, my conditon is improving stil and the scales doing wat we want so defo b a pound or so under the limit i predict


----------



## XJPX

adamdutton said:


> looking very good mate, cant wait to see what you look like on the day, seeing pics like these really make me feel like doing some serious cutting.


thanks buddy


----------



## XJPX

clarkey said:


> All the best for the weekend Jordan il be looking out for the result. :thumbup1:


thanks buddy


----------



## RACK

All the best with this mate


----------



## defdaz

Great to hear you sounding so relaxed and upbeat mate. Hope your run-in to the show is trouble free and that you have a great day on Sunday!! Pink sparkly kegs then!?


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

Good luck jordan!! :thumb:


----------



## Linny

Smash it!!! I just know you will enjoy the last few days


----------



## XJPX

cheers guys

and thanks Lin...i cnt wait


----------



## johnyboy

good luck mate.looking v good in pics.......nice and full.

sure you will do v well. :thumb:

you'll have to let me know when skips dvd is out,would be very interested in watching it before i next compete.

once again goo luck bud.


----------



## kingprop

Bro, well done. Good luck to you.


----------



## oaklad

Good luck with the show


----------



## Ak_88

Just got word through Jordan won his class and has his invite to the 2011 finals :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## sizar

nice one jordan .. WELL DONE


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Nice one! congrats jordan


----------



## yannyboy

Well done Jordan on winning today and qualifying for the Brits.


----------



## Linny

Another one for Team Skip:thumb:


----------



## DNL

Well done Jordan.


----------



## Hobbio

Gratz mate


----------



## Lois_Lane

Good work Jordan!


----------



## Steedee

Well done matey!


----------



## danny1871436114701

Well done mate, must be buzzing right now


----------



## lee_

Well done, you look great in the pics and video.

Keep up the great work!

~ Lee


----------



## big silver back

You the man!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## fat-2-thi-2-mus

well done buddy:thumb:


----------



## weeman

well done mate!!


----------



## LittleChris

Spot on!


----------



## chrisj22

Excellent!


----------



## yannyboy

Met you at the main entrance when you first arrived today and knew as soon as you all walked out on stage that you had it in the bag. Well done again.


----------



## XJPX

hello everyone, v happy me sitting here....was a gd last 5 weeks and as i said i had faith in the plan and it came together nice....

here are a few shots from today tht my gf took,then a photographer has given me one already...he is tinkering around with the best ones and editing them for me....he is a great photographer so if ppl wud like sum shots of just them onstage his name is ROB PADREDDI...add him on facebook...his company is called the lasting touch.

okay from here the goal is SIZE, i did ok last year size wise despite the illnesses and distractions like finialist uni exams haha.... i wont hav tht to contend with this year and i have some serious plans....im in two minds to run a journal for my offseason...depends if ppl want one as i will b pushing the boat out food/training/peptide/gear wise and really beasting it

il b working with skip one hundred percent for prep next year where with full 20 weeks instead of just 5 i have absolute faith the man will work wonders...i get on v well with him which makes things even more fun for me


----------



## Lois_Lane

Well done Jordan, i for one would enjoy reading a journal from you.

I really like when competing athletes put up no holds barred journals....now that makes for interesting reading!

Good luck with your future goals!


----------



## kgb

Well done Jordan!

x 2 for off season journal


----------



## xeonedbody

Well done mate! Id be following ur journal for sure so do put one up if poss


----------



## bigkiwi

Good result mate.

Monster size before next years brits


----------



## DB

Congrats mate, what did u weigh on the day?


----------



## 3752

Are you intending to have any time off cycle now? Yea I know a predictable question from me


----------



## Lois_Lane

Pscarb said:


> Are you intending to have any time off cycle now? Yea I know a predictable question from me


 Don't be silly Paul that just slows down progress


----------



## God

Congratulations :beer:


----------



## clarkey

Well done Jordan really pleased for you mate..look great in the pics. Get another journal up and running. :thumbup1:


----------



## Tinytom

I'd just like to comment on here.

Jordan I would not run an off season journal.

The reason for this is as follows

Firstly this year it is well documented your drug use and that you didnt get the results you wanted at the competitions you entered. DO you really want another journal that documents heavy drug use?

Now people maybe havent said to you maybe on here but the stark reality is that you've proven that its not just the drugs that make the bber.

From a PR point of view you are not a good advert for potential sponsors OR the UKBFF. Why do you think James L and a few others no longer list their gear cycles on their journals? because they want to go somewhere in the sport and listing your drug use isnt the way to get high placings at shows where there is a credible title like the Brits.

If you did win the class at the U90 Britain next year then the UKBFF would be endorsing a guy that promotes heavy drug use on forums and this simply won't happen even if you turned up 10X better than any other competitor on stage which wont happen because of the high level at the Brits.

If you are going to hammer the gear again this year I would personally not publicise it and instead focus on the training and supplementation side of things.

Also if you are looking for sponsors and I mean real supplement sponsors like CNP, Extreme, USN etc etc then going on about how much drugs you take isnt going to get you those types of deals. Supplement sponsors are NOT going to endorse an athelet that is more well known for his heavy drug use than the physique he displays and this is how it is becoming with you, you can choose not to believe that if you want.

Its ok for everyone on here to say 'yeah go for it' cos its not them that are on stage for people to look at their physique and instead of commenting how good you look its 'he only looks that good cos of the gear he took' OR worse still, he took all that gear and he STILL didnt win. And you know some people ARE saying that already.

Im not having a go at you, this post has no personal insults just observations. Of course its up to you but I hope that you will think about things a little bit first.

And I'll see on you stage in my class next year. 

Paul's prepping me :thumb:


----------



## supercell

Well done for yesteday mate.

I personally would run a journal but leave out anything to do with your anabolic use. Journals are a great way to get feedback, thrash ideas about and keep motivated, thats why I still do them even now (my first was in 2005 on here).

Everybody knows that anabolics are used in our sport but to publicise the fact in an open forum, although interesting, is not where we or you should be heading right now, especially if you want a future in the sport. Concentrate more on the healthier side of the sport like nutrition, natural supplementation and cardiovascular exercise.

On another more constructive note, you really need to take more time with your skin prep and tanning. The tan looked patchy and dry with no real sheen. It was a shame because your physique as a result was somewhat hidden and didn't have that 3d look. Skin prep, skin tone and tanning is a HUGE part of our sport, its your 'shop window', so perhaps spend some time in your off season looking at ways to improve this.

Anyway job well done mate and best of luck for your off season. make it productive and bring in something different next time round for the judges to really sit up and take notice.

J


----------



## XJPX

Tinytom said:


> I'd just like to comment on here.
> 
> Jordan I would not run an off season journal.
> 
> The reason for this is as follows
> 
> Firstly this year it is well documented your drug use and that you didnt get the results you wanted at the competitions you entered. DO you really want another journal that documents heavy drug use?
> 
> Now people maybe havent said to you maybe on here but the stark reality is that you've proven that its not just the drugs that make the bber.
> 
> From a PR point of view you are not a good advert for potential sponsors OR the UKBFF. Why do you think James L and a few others no longer list their gear cycles on their journals? because they want to go somewhere in the sport and listing your drug use isnt the way to get high placings at shows where there is a credible title like the Brits.
> 
> If you did win the class at the U90 Britain next year then the UKBFF would be endorsing a guy that promotes heavy drug use on forums and this simply won't happen even if you turned up 10X better than any other competitor on stage which wont happen because of the high level at the Brits.
> 
> If you are going to hammer the gear again this year I would personally not publicise it and instead focus on the training and supplementation side of things.
> 
> Also if you are looking for sponsors and I mean real supplement sponsors like CNP, Extreme, USN etc etc then going on about how much drugs you take isnt going to get you those types of deals. Supplement sponsors are NOT going to endorse an athelet that is more well known for his heavy drug use than the physique he displays and this is how it is becoming with you, you can choose not to believe that if you want.
> 
> Its ok for everyone on here to say 'yeah go for it' cos its not them that are on stage for people to look at their physique and instead of commenting how good you look its 'he only looks that good cos of the gear he took' OR worse still, he took all that gear and he STILL didnt win. And you know some people ARE saying that already.
> 
> Im not having a go at you, this post has no personal insults just observations. Of course its up to you but I hope that you will think about things a little bit first.
> 
> And I'll see on you stage in my class next year.
> 
> Paul's prepping me :thumb:


thanks for taking time to write tht, also im an intermediate...so wont be in your class...

in response to your comments i agree it doesnt bode the best image but my intention was to actually document a power pct coupled with the use of sarms to carry on growing in conjunction with aiming for the fastest hpta recovery time possible....this isnt heavy drug use but merely an educated approach....something i think many could learn from....my nutritional approaches will be different this year too and would of documented those as again i feel im educated enough to educate others. furthermore u mention the training and supplementation aspect of things as if i dnt train hard LOL, i was lifting and hitting weights at 2-3 weeks out from comps tht wud put me up there with the best powerlifters for my age in the country...so i am gonna take tht as an insult im afraid as i work my ass off.......and again i have an extremely hard degree to obtain from one of the hardest universities in the country to get into in which we heavily focused on sport supplementation....iv spent hours in labs studying these drugs that you defo have not....so again please dont be so condescending on the matter

If u where to ever of met me...i am extremely polite ALWAYS and will ALWAYS come across modest and ALWAYS show respect- .... so in regards to sponsors IF they did deem me gd enough as a bodybuilder....i am not worried in the slightest about my marketability as a person..... plus right now i do have a real sponsor behind me...previously sponsored by la muscle and sci mentor ( both big companies) but neither of them have gone out of their way like Marc Robinson has at cardiff sports nutrition....one thing i am very much is loyal and wouldnt have any intention of jumping ship just for the sake of an extra tub of protien here and there.

i will be leaving it journal wise..... and cracking on with my own plans

again thanks for taking the time to write that i appreciate your input, am glad your gym is going v well aswell....all the best working with Paul... him and i got on fantasticly last year and will always be someone who i greatly respect


----------



## XJPX

supercell said:


> Well done for yesteday mate.
> 
> I personally would run a journal but leave out anything to do with your anabolic use. Journals are a great way to get feedback, thrash ideas about and keep motivated, thats why I still do them even now (my first was in 2005 on here).
> 
> Everybody knows that anabolics are used in our sport but to publicise the fact in an open forum, although interesting, is not where we or you should be heading right now, especially if you want a future in the sport. Concentrate more on the healthier side of the sport like nutrition, natural supplementation and cardiovascular exercise.
> 
> On another more constructive note, you really need to take more time with your skin prep and tanning. The tan looked patchy and dry with no real sheen. It was a shame because your physique as a result was somewhat hidden and didn't have that 3d look. Skin prep, skin tone and tanning is a HUGE part of our sport, its your 'shop window', so perhaps spend some time in your off season looking at ways to improve this.
> 
> Anyway job well done mate and best of luck for your off season. make it productive and bring in something different next time round for the judges to really sit up and take notice.
> 
> J


hello mate, thank you for the constructive criticism, i used the liquid sun rayz tan...which did go on v nicely and easily, but i think my skin didnt take to it aswell as jan tana spray tan. next year il defo have Karen M do my spray tan again as hers was fantastic at last years brits.

like i said in post above im just gonna leave it journal wise, il just get on with my own thing  ... again tho my plan this year was to actually switch my approaches around drug wise and see what could be achieved on a lesser amount of drugs with sensible down times.

i will defo push hard to have a productive off season, a lot of changes need to be made to bring a something gd next year


----------



## 3752

XJPX said:


> thanks for taking time to write tht, also im an intermediate...so wont be in your class...
> 
> in response to your comments i agree it doesnt bode the best image but my intention was to actually document a power pct coupled with the use of sarms to carry on growing in conjunction with aiming for the fastest hpta recovery time possible....this isnt heavy drug use but merely an educated approach....something i think many could learn from....my nutritional approaches will be different this year too and would of documented those as again i feel im educated enough to educate others. furthermore* u mention the training and supplementation aspect of things as if i dnt train hard LOL, i was lifting and hitting weights at 2-3 weeks out from comps tht wud put me up there with the best powerlifters for my age in the country...so i am gonna take tht as an insult im afraid as i work my ass off.*......and again i have an extremely hard degree to obtain from one of the hardest universities in the country to get into in which we heavily focused on sport supplementation....iv spent hours in labs studying these drugs that you defo have not....so again please dont be so condescending on the matter
> 
> If u where to ever of met me...i am extremely polite ALWAYS and will ALWAYS come across modest and ALWAYS show respect- .... so in regards to sponsors IF they did deem me gd enough as a bodybuilder....i am not worried in the slightest about my marketability as a person..... plus right now i do have a real sponsor behind me...previously sponsored by la muscle and sci mentor ( both big companies) but neither of them have gone out of their way like Marc Robinson has at cardiff sports nutrition....one thing i am very much is loyal and wouldnt have any intention of jumping ship just for the sake of an extra tub of protien here and there.
> 
> i will be leaving it journal wise..... and cracking on with my own plans
> 
> again thanks for taking the time to write that i appreciate your input, am glad your gym is going v well aswell....all the best working with Paul... him and i got on fantasticly last year and will always be someone who i greatly respect


Jordan i think if you read Tom's post again you will see he actually aid to have the journal focus on training and diet not the drugs, he was not having a dig at you in the gym just that the journal itself should focus on the training and diet.....

i will say that you are a great person and very respectful and polite....BUT when it comes to the bigger picture with the UKBFF and the Sponsors Tom is bang on as they really dont care what type of person you are in person just the picture you portray....if that makes sense..which it might not because i have forgotten what carbs are


----------



## supercell

Good thinking Jordan. Stay underground mate then unleash yourself next year. One thing I have learnt is that more isn't generally better but each to their own.

I used the liquid sunrayz for my last show states side and had it sprayed. Went on a treat but then just looked ****ed after posing and being onstage. Jan Tana works best for me and not that ****e one coat rubbish. Try to find the original one if applying yourself. Much better coverage and no patchiness.

Anyway best of luck mate with everything and like all of us, stay healthy!

J


----------



## najybomb

to not go far in a sport because you document drug use is rediculous and your stating the shows will be fixed purely because jordan said he took this then and that when. this is why were in the mess were in, shying away from the drug use and hiding it. if you openly document it people can see that were not all raving lunatics wanting to blow peoples heads off. and also the ukbff endorse drug use because they are an un tested federation! so if they like it or not they are promoting drug use.

id be happy to read jordans journal but can understand if he doesnt post one.


----------



## Tinytom

XJPX said:


> thanks for taking time to write tht, also im an intermediate...so wont be in your class...
> 
> in response to your comments i agree it doesnt bode the best image but my intention was to actually document a power pct coupled with the use of sarms to carry on growing in conjunction with aiming for the fastest hpta recovery time possible....this isnt heavy drug use but merely an educated approach....something i think many could learn from....my nutritional approaches will be different this year too and would of documented those as again i feel im educated enough to educate others. furthermore *u mention the training and supplementation aspect of things as if i dnt train hard LOL, i was lifting and hitting weights at 2-3 weeks out from comps tht wud put me up there with the best powerlifters for my age in the country...so i am gonna take tht as an insult im afraid as i work my ass off*.......and again i have an extremely hard degree to obtain from one of the hardest universities in the country to get into in which we heavily focused on sport supplementation....iv spent hours in labs studying these drugs that you defo have not....so again please dont be so condescending on the matter
> 
> If u where to ever of met me...i am extremely polite ALWAYS and will ALWAYS come across modest and ALWAYS show respect- .... so in regards to sponsors IF they did deem me gd enough as a bodybuilder....i am not worried in the slightest about my marketability as a person..... plus right now i do have a real sponsor behind me...previously sponsored by la muscle and sci mentor ( both big companies) but neither of them have gone out of their way like Marc Robinson has at cardiff sports nutrition....one thing i am very much is loyal and wouldnt have any intention of jumping ship just for the sake of an extra tub of protien here and there.
> 
> i will be leaving it journal wise..... and cracking on with my own plans
> 
> again thanks for taking the time to write that i appreciate your input, am glad your gym is going v well aswell....all the best working with Paul... him and i got on fantasticly last year and will always be someone who i greatly respect


You've mis read the post mate

What I meant was that the drug use overshadowed the Training and Nutrition side of things in your last journal. Paul has told me how dedicated you are with your training and nutrition and is thats so then THAT is what you need to be documenting not the drugs whatever the doses.

Better to be known as the guy that benches 200 in the last 2 weeks of a diet rather than the guy who used X amount of DNP in the last few weeks of a show.

One has the ability to inspire and receive sponsorship and recognition, one does not.

Its good being sponsored by Cardiff Sports Nutrition but you can have many sponsors and not cause conflict. No need to shut off the door just in case of future plans.

Like I said it was just meant to be helpful, maybe a bit blunt but no offence intended


----------



## 3752

najybomb said:


> to not go far in a sport because you document drug use is rediculous and your stating the shows will be fixed purely because jordan said he took this then and that when. this is why were in the mess were in, shying away from the drug use and hiding it. if you openly document it people can see that were not all raving lunatics wanting to blow peoples heads off. and also the ukbff endorse drug use because they are an un tested federation! so if they like it or not they are promoting drug use.
> 
> id be happy to read jordans journal but can understand if he doesnt post one.


can i ask what experiance with sponsors you have had to say that it makes no difference?

no one is saying to say jordan does not use anything just don't document it....

another thing you are wrong about is that the UKBFF is an untested federation this does not mean they endorse drug use in fact if you look at their rule book you will see a section in there saying that both judges and competitors should promote drug free bodybuilding so to say they endorse it is ridiculous....


----------



## Tinytom

najybomb said:


> to not go far in a sport because you document drug use is rediculous and your stating the shows will be fixed purely because jordan said he took this then and that when. this is why were in the mess were in, shying away from the drug use and hiding it. if you openly document it people can see that were not all raving lunatics wanting to blow peoples heads off. and also the ukbff endorse drug use because they are an un tested federation! so if they like it or not they are promoting drug use.
> 
> id be happy to read jordans journal but can understand if he doesnt post one.


I did write a long reply to this but decided not to


----------



## najybomb

i wasnt saying he wont be sponsored because of his drug use paul please read my post. i said to not go far in a sport because of it is rediculous by this i meant win shows. someone above you or tom said he wont win shows because of it? thats ludacris! and just shows how pedantic this sport is.

my own experience with sponsors? they know of my use and turn a blind eye. simple as.

and yes i know they have to promote drug free bodybuilding but lets not pick hairs they KNOW full well practically everyone is on, so they are still promoting it by rewarding the monsters otherwise paul and tom you would of lost to smaller guys am i right? yes.


----------



## Raptor

What do you mean he takes juice? :laugh:

Lol well done mate looking ace :thumbup1:


----------



## sizar

Pscarb said:


> can i ask what experiance with sponsors you have had to say that it makes no difference?
> 
> no one is saying to say jordan does not use anything just don't document it....
> 
> another thing you are wrong about is that the UKBFF is an untested federation this does not mean they endorse drug use in fact *if you look at their rule book you will see a section in there saying that both judges and competitors should promote drug free bodybuilding* so to say they endorse it is ridiculous....


there are alot of rules and law in life but do people actually follow them .. i don't think so.

bit of your competitive bb and want to represnt health and nutrition side of thing you might no want to document drug use and keep it private if someone wants to know they can contact you to talk freely


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Congrats jordan, all the best for your offseason.


----------



## Tinytom

najybomb said:


> i wasnt saying he wont be sponsored because of his drug use paul please read my post. i said to not go far in a sport because of it is rediculous by this i meant win shows. someone *above you or tom said he wont win shows because of it? thats ludacris! and just shows how pedantic this sport is. *
> 
> my own experience with sponsors? they know of my use and turn a blind eye. simple as.
> 
> and yes i know they have to promote drug free bodybuilding but lets not pick hairs they KNOW full well practically everyone is on, so they are still promoting it by rewarding the monsters otherwise paul and tom you would of lost to smaller guys am i right? yes.


Ludicrous that we said it or that it might happen?

I've lost to a natural bber when I did NABBA a few years ago, didnt bother me too much after I've calmed down 

I've beaten guys much bigger than me and Im sure it wasnt cos I took less or more drugs than them.

Not saying that he will lose BECAUSE he's documented the drug use as Im sure the physique will be the determining factor. However bbing is a subjective sport and when you have a subjective sport you will always get decisions that don't make sense to some people.

When the rules say 'dont take drugs' and then you have a competitor who shows up after listing all their drug use on the internet then in reality they should be disqualified before they get on stage.

You've got to play the game a little bit here. Worlds strongest man is 'drug tested' but do you see any of them failing tests? Marius failed for Clen before anyone pulls that card out.


----------



## Tinytom

Also just like to point out theres a difference between breaking the rules in private and then making a poster saying 'I've broken the rules ner ner ner'

Which one do you think attracts more attention or necessity to act from the powers that be?


----------



## yannyboy

Everybody in the sport of bodybuilding knows use of drugs is widespread and necessary to be successful. Saying that, I agree with Tom and Pauls opinions as to keeping it low profile as the sport doesn't have a good reputation with the general public when it comes to drugs.

I get as much enjoyment out of following a Supercell journal where just training and diet are mentioned although I must admit in the back of my mind I do wonder about how much a pro of his standard might be taking.


----------



## 3752

najybomb said:


> i wasnt saying he wont be sponsored because of his drug use paul please read my post. i said to not go far in a sport because of it is rediculous by this i meant win shows. someone above you or tom said he wont win shows because of it? thats ludacris! and just shows how pedantic this sport is.
> 
> my own experience with sponsors? they know of my use and turn a blind eye. simple as.
> 
> and yes i know they have to promote drug free bodybuilding but lets not pick hairs they KNOW full well practically everyone is on, *so they are still promoting it by rewarding the monsters otherwise paul and tom you would of lost to smaller guys am i right? yes*.


No your totally wrong where did i say that drug use of any type was rewarded by winning?....in 2007 i lost by a big margin to NANA who was 30lbs lighter than me did i lose because he took more drugs? no...

this year at the Britiah finals i came 6th but was probably the biggest guy in my class yet i was beaten by smaller guys....

i have beaten bigger guys than me, i have been beaten by smaller guys than me there drug use has no influence on if they win or not so you are definatly wrong......

my point to your statement of the UKBFF endorsing drug use is that they are an untested federation which is totally different than a fed that endorses drug use....yes we all know that drugs are a big part of bodybuilding again i never said it was not......promoting your use if nothing else will give guys the excuse to say....

if you win - "yea he won because he uses loads of drugs"

If you lose - "what a waste no win on all those drugs"

this reaction does happen i know because i have been there  in 2005 i made the British finals at the time i documented all my PED use and was told by many that i made top 6 because of the drugs i use.......

in 2008 i came top 3 yet used a quarter of what i used to do was bigger and more condition and no one said anything about my drug use.....


----------



## Tinytom

LOL Scott

You have yet to compete so I await my revenge.


----------



## supercell

Scott, I did say in my post that more *ISN'T ALWAYS *better which leaves the door slightly ajar for some movement on that!!! LOL

Its down to genetics again and I hate to bring genetics into this arguement, cos its always banded about. Some guys HAVE to take more in order to make the same gains as another guy who uses less because he is genetically predispositioned for it.

I'm at a crossroads in my bodybuilding. I know I would need to use more in order to make the necessary changes to my physique (remembering please that you will not meet a more anal person than me regarding nutrition) to compete 'COMPETITIVELY' on the 202 stage. But its whether or not I want to. I am healthy and fit and am now sitting at 190lbs in great condition at 5'4". Thats OK. But I need to be 195-200lbs in the same condition to really 'breakthrough'. Anyone that knows me knows I am an eating machine. if you asked me to eat 12 meals a day I could, thats just how I am. That is one of the reasons I have done as well as I have, not through excessive drug useage.

J


----------



## lockstock

Hi Jordan,

Well done on your recent victory :thumbup1:

After reading your last journal i could see where this was heading (as in back firing) and i thought you was like a kid in a candy shop, cant blame you with a physique such as yours at your age but i was right in the end. No dig whatsoever but sometimes peeps need to keep a leash on certain aspects of off-season or pre-contest prep i.e. more emphasis on diet and training, the things that are most important in attaining a winning physique.

Im not a hater otherwise i wouldnt post but im pleased you are deciding to keep your head down and be journal free (if you do) Nothing beats a nice shocking suprise to the opposition. As i said above i could see something going to backfire, mainly your condition. With you it seems like a numbers game (wanting to be heavy) in terms of your condition , i could see you was too heavy and you certainly needed to come down to be under 90k, anymore and you wouldnt be in contention for a first place vote. Again i was right (i used to be world champ at fvck ups) and you know this too now but im glad you knuckled down further and chopped more lbs off and it paid off, hence your qualification for next years brits!!!

To me, the training and nutrition aspect is whats its all about. Far too many guys think the magic pill still exists and there isnt one, ive been bang at it for 20 years and see it only as a hobby and a getaway from normal everyday life... Home is where you hang your hat i guess.

I must say i liked what youve done this time around, not really said much, put up the odd post..... And then you won! It certainly looks better on your part. If you dont mess up how are supposed to learn? I think you have learnt alot this year and its ALL to your advantage.

In short you messed up and lost.... Came back renewed and WON!

For me this would be more rewarding then just winning alone.

You seem smart and very eager and i wish you all the best for the future, especially for next year!!! :gun_bandana:

All the best,

Paul.


----------



## danny1871436114701

no disrespect to anyone here, but does it really matter what gear people have used, if there natty, or if they used more than someone else etc

I generally think anyone who dedicates their lifestyle to competing whether natty or assisted should be praised and not discuss about how much juice in them 

as people say you could do 4 g test but if diet and training is **** you will never be as good as someone on 750mg test but perfect diet and training


----------



## 3752

danny187 said:


> no disrespect to anyone here, but does it really matter what gear people have used, if there natty, or if they used more than someone else etc
> 
> I generally think anyone who dedicates their lifestyle to competing whether natty or assisted should be praised and not discuss about how much juice in them
> 
> as people say you could do 4 g test but if diet and training is **** you will never be as good as someone on 750mg test but perfect diet and training


Danny you have got it wrong no one in any post has said Jordan should use less or no gear there point is the documenting of it...

thread closed on the request of Jordan.


----------



## Tinytom

XJPX said:


> thanks for taking time to write tht, also im an intermediate...so wont be in your class...
> 
> in response to your comments i agree it doesnt bode the best image but my intention was to actually document a power pct coupled with the use of sarms to carry on growing in conjunction with aiming for the fastest hpta recovery time possible....this isnt heavy drug use but merely an educated approach....something i think many could learn from....my nutritional approaches will be different this year too and would of documented those as again i feel im educated enough to educate others. furthermore u mention the training and supplementation aspect of things as if i dnt train hard LOL, i was lifting and hitting weights at 2-3 weeks out from comps tht wud put me up there with the best powerlifters for my age in the country...so i am gonna take tht as an insult im afraid as i work my ass off.......and again i have an extremely hard degree to obtain from one of the hardest universities in the country to get into in which we heavily focused on sport supplementation*....iv spent hours in labs studying these drugs that you defo have not....so again please dont be so condescending on the matter*
> 
> If u where to ever of met me...i am extremely polite ALWAYS and will ALWAYS come across modest and ALWAYS show respect- .... so in regards to sponsors IF they did deem me gd enough as a bodybuilder....i am not worried in the slightest about my marketability as a person..... plus right now i do have a real sponsor behind me...previously sponsored by la muscle and sci mentor ( both big companies) but neither of them have gone out of their way like Marc Robinson has at cardiff sports nutrition....one thing i am very much is loyal and wouldnt have any intention of jumping ship just for the sake of an extra tub of protien here and there.
> 
> i will be leaving it journal wise..... and cracking on with my own plans
> 
> again thanks for taking the time to write that i appreciate your input, am glad your gym is going v well aswell....all the best working with Paul... him and i got on fantasticly last year and will always be someone who i greatly respect


I just seen this after Scott was chatting to me about it.

Do you know what Jordan, this sort of comment fcuks me off. I only posted to try and help you and you interpretted it as me being condecending? Where do you get that idea from?

And saying that you have studied these drugs in detail etc etc well thats all very good and you are right I didnt study the drugs in detail but I still managed to get into decent nick without using half of them and certainly not in the doses that you have and you still didnt produce on stage.

And if you HAD studied them in detail why did you then drop a lasix for the first qualifier. If you HAD the supposed knowledge you said you had then you would know this would really not help.

And if you such an expert in these matters why did you even bother asking JW for his advice at all? Someone with such an expert knowledge and the masses of research you allegedly did would be able to calculate how to use them in proper proportions to get the desired result

What does that tell you? It tells me that somewhere along the line all the drugs you used didnt compensate for the fact that obviously there was something wrong with your diet and training regime because if they had been right then you would have been on the money and looked good on stage.

And you allowed people to slate Paul when he has prepped you previously and knows your body well but because he didnt jump on the 'Yeah Jordan lets take a truck load of gear' bandwagon he gets slated and you allowed that to continue even though he was trying to help you as was I.

You are arrogant and that comment is arrogant. OK I havent won the Brits or anything like that but to lecture me on the fact that you know so much and you cant evenn qualify at a regional show except the Hercules where (no offence to Scott Horton) the line up you faced was pretty untaxing compared to the other qualifer where you didnt qualify, I've won the overall at the Portsmouth a few times and beaten guys much much bigger than me and I never used DNP or even half the doses you have used, because I actually dieted seriously.

Yeah I've not had much luck at teh Brits the last 2 times but that was due to last minute carb mistiming etc not the fact that I rinsed gear as a crutch for the fact that I didnt put as much effort into the diet as I should have and ignored advice from SEASONED ATHLETES AND KNOWLEDGABLE GUYS WHO TOLD YOU TO DO CARDIO AND YOU DIDNT AND LOOKED BAD AS A RESULT.

Then low and behold when you dont get the results you wanted you do cardio and looked better as a result

And to try and sandwich in an insult like that with a veiled compliment after is a further insult.

Whats further in displaying your arrogance is that you pay Skip a LOT of money and STILL use DNP which I am sure you didnt tell him about as Im pretty confident he does not advocate it.

Why the fcuk would you pay a prep guy that much cash and then not do what he said or add things he hadnt approved? It only detriments your own condition because he will be advising basing on things he knows about you. Maybe you should tell him you know what you are doing because you have studied it in depth??

Normally I dont take things personally but that really riles me and saying it implies you have a feeling that in some way you are above me maybe in knowledge or whatever.

Its a fcuking joke some of your posting, you have ditched people who have tried to help you such as Paul Scarb, JW and so on. When you fcuk up your next prep will you blame Skip as well? Then afterwards when they are proved right its 'cheers mate really respect you etc etc' If you did really respect them then you wouldnt slate them because you think you know it all.

Then I see you criticising other people on their off season diet etc. What a joke when you blew yourself up so much on drugs that you couldnt even walk up the stairs properly and had to go hospital and then telling people on here that you were ill cos your flat was messy or whatever not because you'd smashed in so much gear that you probably destroyed your immune system for a period.

You've really p*ssed me off with that comment. I dont care what your reply is, I dont even care what you think of me. You're a joke on this board and the worst thing is that young people look up to you as a role model for getting big, great more kids rinsing gear and ending up in hospital.

Its Worrying that you seem to have an unlimited budget for drugs, at least with most kids they are limited by their budget as to how much drugs they can take or to what extent they can fcuk themselves up.

I've opened the thread again for your reply if you want to make one. I dont believe in not allowing people to reply.


----------



## XJPX

i wasnt going to reply at first but lets get everything nice and clear....

Do you know what Jordan, this sort of comment fcuks me off. I only posted to try and help you and you interpretted it as me being condecending? Where do you get that idea from?

your original post had extremely condescending undertones...this has been reinforced by this post which was obviously your initial chain of thought hence my response

And saying that you have studied these drugs in detail etc etc well thats all very good and you are right I didnt study the drugs in detail but I still managed to get into decent nick without using half of them and certainly not in the doses that you have and you still didnt produce on stage.

And if you HAD studied them in detail why did you then drop a lasix for the first qualifier. If you HAD the supposed knowledge you said you had then you would know this would really not help. this is all about a learning curve, u can study the ins and outs of a drug and its properties and its effects upon the body, however the body being an extremely complex thing....it is not always as clear cut as physics where for every force their is an equal and opposite reacting, the body doesnt care much for newtons laws when trying to maintain in homeostatis

And if you such an expert in these matters why did you even bother asking JW for his advice at all? Someone with such an expert knowledge and the masses of research you allegedly did would be able to calculate how to use them in proper proportions to get the desired result i appreciate joes input as he has been there and done it and is v clued up on the drugs...maybe its a display of the fact tht i am not arrogant in the slightest tht i am always willing to learn and further my understandings of how these drugs interact with the body

What does that tell you? It tells me that somewhere along the line all the drugs you used didnt compensate for the fact that obviously there was something wrong with your diet and training regime because if they had been right then you would have been on the money and looked good on stage.again my training and diet is spot on, i train my ass off and eat perfectly everyday...i hit exact macros in off season and beat my numbers in the gym every week....not sure how u can criticise tht but u have tried...

And you allowed people to slate Paul when he has prepped you previously and knows your body well but because he didnt jump on the 'Yeah Jordan lets take a truck load of gear' bandwagon he gets slated and you allowed that to continue even though he was trying to help you as was I.Paul is a big boy, he can defend himself...i never slated Paul and always showed him utmost respect and courtesy which he has confirmed himself....so lets not get off topic here and make things up in an effort to make me look bad...if needs confirming again-Paul and i stay in contact over private message quite regularly..he knows i respect him as i go to him for advice....please try another angle on how u can criticise me here as urs has no validity AGAIN

You are arrogant and that comment is arrogant. OK I havent won the Brits or anything like that but to lecture me on the fact that you know so much and you cant evenn qualify at a regional show except the Hercules where (no offence to Scott Horton) the line up you faced was pretty untaxing compared to the other qualifer where you didnt qualify, I've won the overall at the Portsmouth a few times and beaten guys much much bigger than me and I never used DNP or even half the doses you have used, because I actually dieted seriously. lol i made mistakes for the original qualifier....i rectified them..worked hard..came back and won...and yet u attempt to criticise tht...shame on you- bitterness isnt a gd trait

Yeah I've not had much luck at teh Brits the last 2 times but that was due to last minute carb mistiming etc not the fact that I rinsed gear as a crutch for the fact that I didnt put as much effort into the diet as I should have and ignored advice from SEASONED ATHLETES AND KNOWLEDGABLE GUYS WHO TOLD YOU TO DO CARDIO AND YOU DIDNT AND LOOKED BAD AS A RESULT.now this is where it gets funny, il let u in on a secret, Skip had me do no cardio whatsoever, we simply manipulated my metabolism in such an effectiv way tht i was eating more, lifting heavier and tightening up each week....so again ur point holds zero validity AGAIN

Then low and behold when you dont get the results you wanted you do cardio and looked better as a result

And to try and sandwich in an insult like that with a veiled compliment after is a further insult.

Whats further in displaying your arrogance is that you pay Skip a LOT of money and STILL use DNP which I am sure you didnt tell him about as Im pretty confident he does not advocate it. this is just an outright lie, either u have made it up, or sumone else has in attempt to make me look bad, PLAIN LIE- so once again ur point holds zero validity

Why the fcuk would you pay a prep guy that much cash and then not do what he said or add things he hadnt approved? It only detriments your own condition because he will be advising basing on things he knows about you. Maybe you should tell him you know what you are doing because you have studied it in depth??i will be forwarding this to skip seeing as u have mentioned him, i dnt want anyone to look badly on him or my workings with him as we worked v well together, he will confirm tht i didnt use dnp as we were so thorough with weigh ins and pictures (3-4 a week) that he would of seen it a mile off as i made him aware of my previous dnp use and he said we didnt need it or cardio to get me peeled- so again ur point holds zero validity

Normally I dont take things personally but that really riles me and saying it implies you have a feeling that in some way you are above me maybe in knowledge or whatever.unless u sat in the lectures i did and beat me in the exams i have sat then yes i am above u in knowledge on these matters, go sit the exams and hit me with ur scores and il take back the comment....im just replying in plain facts here Tom, im sorry tht they make your post look extremely flawed

Its a fcuking joke some of your posting, you have ditched people who have tried to help you such as Paul Scarb, JW and so on. When you fcuk up your next prep will you blame Skip as well? Then afterwards when they are proved right its 'cheers mate really respect you etc etc' If you did really respect them then you wouldnt slate them because you think you know it all.i havent ditched anyone, again its about learning, why are u bringing others into this when i stil have v friendly relationships with them, i am young and v eager to learn, therefore i will bounce ideas around off ppl and try to work from as many approaches as possible, its that approach that will better my overall knowledge

Then I see you criticising other people on their off season diet etc. What a joke when you blew yourself up so much on drugs that you couldnt even walk up the stairs properly and had to go hospital and then telling people on here that you were ill cos your flat was messy or whatever not because you'd smashed in so much gear that you probably destroyed your immune system for a period. probably destroyed my immune system, again speculation..thats all u have here, no facts, no truths, i was ill end of story, drugs were irrelevant to this situation and the docs confirmed this FACT

You've really p*ssed me off with that comment. I dont care what your reply is, I dont even care what you think of me. You're a joke on this board and the worst thing is that young people look up to you as a role model for getting big, great more kids rinsing gear and ending up in hospital.

Its Worrying that you seem to have an unlimited budget for drugs, at least with most kids they are limited by their budget as to how much drugs they can take or to what extent they can fcuk themselves up. again ur attempting to be condescending, i am no kid, i am mature and edcuated and replied to this solely with facts, no speculation and lies which is what ur entire post is based upon

I've opened the thread again for your reply if you want to make one. I dont believe in not allowing people to reply.

i look forward to ur reply and reading more lies


----------



## LittleChris

Blimey, **** has hit the fan!


----------



## defdaz

You're not wrong Chris!

Jordan, you seem like a nice guy but you're out of order mate.

PS You really shouldn't type in txtspk when trying to claim you're more intelligent than someone else. Really doesn't work. :laugh:


----------



## XJPX

defdaz said:


> You're not wrong Chris!
> 
> Jordan, you seem like a nice guy but you're out of order mate.
> 
> PS You really shouldn't type in txtspk when trying to claim you're more intelligent than someone else. Really doesn't work. :laugh:


edit ur post plz, re read my reply


----------



## defdaz

Done as requested J.


----------



## pira

Slightly off topic here but Jordan what did you study and at what uni? Just curious...

$hit just got real.


----------



## hackskii

Subscribed......


----------



## Greyphantom

Got the popcorn...


----------



## roy

Im in...


----------



## Tinytom

I invited you to reply Jordan and you have.

Ill leave it at that as everything I said is the truth and you just don't like hearing the truth.

You may like to know I did check all the specific comments I made before I posted and also ran it by the other mods and others before I posted as to the validity and relevance. There were no objections to the content apart from a few minor changes to leave certain individuals and details out.

I also have no interest in which shows you win (if you ever do) or lose. I actually did try and help you with my comments you just think everyones having a go at you when they are trying to help.

I am not bothered one bit if you speak to Skip about this, I respect his knowledge and experience and have not said one bad workd about him here. I'll have no problem chatting to him on a private chat without the scrutiny of the mass public so I have to restrict my comments.

If you believe that you are more intelligent than me then thats great. Intelligence you may have but common sense there is none.


----------



## yannyboy

I thought this thread had been closed.

Is there a general rule on this forum that you can talk about steroid usage when you are starting off but when you reach competition standards you should keep quiet and just discuss training and diet!

I personally wouldn't want to discuss any steroid usage but if Jordan does, then surely it's his decision.


----------



## Tinytom

*LOL LOL LOl, wow, thts funny, the problem is ur tht insignificant to me that I won't even waste my time replying to any of ur points... The thread was closed becos on an intellectual level ur so far below me tht I wudnt lower my standards to sum internet argument, so again well dun for making urself jus look like a bitter sad little man lol*

This was your original reply to me Jordan.

Remember as Mods I can see all previous posts lmao :lol:


----------



## gunit

i think a lot of knowledgable people have offered you advice Jordan over the last few months and you have not chosen to take it.Thats your choice though,from what i saw off your physique in the offseason you did seem to show some very good muscle gains but a show cant be won in the offseason.As you dieted down imo there is a clear lack of detail in your physique and seperation which imo you had when you did well last yr.You have defo grown yes but there is no clarity or detail in the muscle.

I think the mistake you are making is wanting everything to soon and your forgeting that this game is just that....a game...nothing more nothing less.The chances of you actually making it pro are ridiculously tiny......take that as you will but its the truth.

Its good that you have an unlimited budget for drugs but there is no substitute for hardwork and the hardwork is what gets condition.

Personally i think you could still do very well in the future and turn into a very good lightheavyweight but you need to take a step back and look at the game from a different angle.

P scarb imo got u looking really good last yr,this yr although bigger i dnt think you looked better at all.the detail was just not there??

Get yourself underground mate,,,cut yourself off from all your fans on here and come back next yr looking mean!!!!

I dnt want to join in on any arguments just wanted to say what i thought.All the best for next yr mate!!


----------



## XJPX

Tinytom said:


> I invited you to reply Jordan and you have.
> 
> Ill leave it at that as everything I said is the truth and you just don't like hearing the truth.
> 
> You may like to know I did check all the specific comments I made before I posted and also ran it by the other mods and others before I posted as to the validity and relevance. There were no objections to the content apart from a few minor changes to leave certain individuals and details out.
> 
> I also have no interest in which shows you win (if you ever do) or lose. I actually did try and help you with my comments you just think everyones having a go at you when they are trying to help.
> 
> I am not bothered one bit if you speak to Skip about this, I respect his knowledge and experience and have not said one bad workd about him here. I'll have no problem chatting to him on a private chat without the scrutiny of the mass public so I have to restrict my comments.
> 
> If you believe that you are more intelligent than me then thats great. Intelligence you may have but common sense there is none.


your absolutely full of it... i just went through each bit and explained it and yet you come back and still say the things you have said are true. its all v much blatant lies and you know it which makes it even more embarrassing for you. you have nothing to say back constructive to reinforcing ur initial lies (tht hardly came as much of a shock to me for the record) all u have is more cheap little digs.... WELL DONE YOU :thumb:


----------



## XJPX

Tinytom said:


> *LOL LOL LOl, wow, thts funny, the problem is ur tht insignificant to me that I won't even waste my time replying to any of ur points... The thread was closed becos on an intellectual level ur so far below me tht I wudnt lower my standards to sum internet argument, so again well dun for making urself jus look like a bitter sad little man lol*
> 
> This was your original reply to me Jordan.
> 
> Remember as Mods I can see all previous posts lmao :lol:


and what... wow ur a mod on an internet forum, what powers u truly possess to unreveal old posts, congratulations for this epic acheivement


----------



## Tinytom

XJPX said:


> and what... wow ur a mod on an internet forum, what powers u truly possess to unreveal old posts, *congratulations for this epic acheivement*


In time maybe even you can rise to this level of excellence.

It takes many years of training however and unfortunately for you there is no drug to assist you.

:lol:


----------



## PHMG

Guys, come on. Just getting bitchy now!


----------



## roy

This should be settled on the stage...


----------



## mattW

Jordan, I believe Tom was only trying to state that if you do make another journal it should lean towards your training and diet rather than documenting your drug intake as meticulously as you have in your last journal ie. level of dosage, NOT that you do not train and diet hard. PScarb and James L also both said this but you seem to have only gone off at Tom??

Your last journal also opened up the flood gates for people to slam your drug intake, so why would you want to go through that again? I honestly believe Tom was being genuinenly honest and upfront with you and trying to help you better yourself in the sport. If you misinterpreted that, then that is down to you. I read his post and re-read it again and did not see anything condescending, but the eye of the beholder and all that I guess...

You also said yourself in your last journal that you were closing it so that you could focus 100% on your prep and you did and it showed compared to your previous show. I hope you take this post in the spirit it was intended and wish you all the best in the future.


----------



## hilly

I must say this issue is the one thing i really hate about this sport. I no every1 says drugs are just an extra but lets phase it we wouldnt have the physiques onstage today without them.

yet we canot discuss this major piece of the puzzle honestly without all sorts of issues. Now wounder so many people lie about their drug use.

I agree maybe jordan does talk about it a little to openly the same as weeman, joe, ramsay, Jim and a few others i can think of.

But if they did then every1 on the board would be under the impression you only need 500mg test a week to hit the stage and progress which most know is nonsense for most of us.

I also think jordan gets alot of unfair stick regarding this and know JW agress with me here. I dont see every1 giving weeman this kind advice of keeping his drug use to himself and as far as i can see he uses as much as jordan and the same exotics also.

Every1 knows jordan and i are good friends but this isnt to do with that. Im not jumping to his defence per say. He will be the first to tell you im always telling him to use less, check bs etc etc. I just dont see this treatment he gets given to others across the board the same way. wether its in kind or snidy digs.

just an observation.

Personally i feel the thread should be locked and maybe even deleted or taken back to were jordans last comp pics were. it brings nothing to the board.

hilly


----------



## bizzlewood

I've never understood why people are so desperate to keep it a secret tbh

If it's not something you're ashamed of why wouldn't you want to discuss it with a bunch of people who understand and won't judge you for it


----------



## Tinytom

Hilly my original posts was intended to help Jordan and not in any way a dig but just an honest appraisal of how it might be viewed by others in teh sport who maybe decide his fate on stage. When he has put so much into competing this is a relevant topic.

I didnt really have an issue with this at all until the bit I highlighted. To say he's studied these drugs in detail at Uni is laughable, all the information is readily available on the internet and other places which I DO have access to if I want to research them and I have. I have a paid side business giving seminars to drug workers who work with steorid users which pays me VERY well per day. Do you think I would be able to do this if I DIDNT know my subject matter?

Of course if Jordan meant he had carried out studies himself then thats a different matter and if he is going to say that then I'd like to see the data he collected and how he got round the ethics board by researching on humans.

If not then don't you think its highly probable that I have access to teh same information that Jordan has? However his arrogant nature makes him think that just cos he studies it at Uni he knows more than anyone else hence his post about him knowing more than me.

He ahsnt even graduated yet and not applying his knowledge in teh real world apart from experiments on himself, I am actually using my knowledge in the real world to be paid. See the difference? But apparently because I didnt study at Uni for it Im not as intellectual as him?

COme one thats a boys statement not an educated man.

I actually have studied at University and have a degree and also have a University level qualification in Hypnotherapy and NLP as well as all the knowledge I have picked up in my 12 years plus studying bodybuilding.

So can you see how a comment like that from a guy that hasnt even graduated yet or even won anything of note in bodybuilding but still thinks he knows more than me and others in the game could be seen as arrogant?

I havent even met Jordan I dont think so my opinion is only what i read on here. I've been told by people that he does work hard at his degree and training and diet so if thats what I suggested he focus on in his journal which will give people especially younger guys that look at him as a peer to aspire to something to help them.

Drugs are part of this sport as they are in any sport however as said before the reason many top guys dont list their use is that they know it will bite them in the future.

Like it or not thats the truth and teh reason I posted to help him. Instead I get an arrogant 'I know more than you' comment.

The thread wont be locked or deleted.


----------



## XJPX

That last post was Fair Tom, I dnt wanna carry on having a bitchy online argument. I appologise for my previous statement as I do believe you where trying to help me, I just can be defensive sometimes because of the amount of stik I do get on here. Clearly you are a bright guy so I appologise for insulting you in that manner.... Just to clear a couple things up... I have actually graduated, I finished july this year and got a 2.1 and came in the top part of my classes in nutrition and sports medicine and kineasology modules, my biomechanics is what held me back from getting a 1st bcos I am utterly rubbish at it...I am working in the real world and am currently working with 11 guys...all whom r on here and will gladly comment on my workings with them and that we r making excellent progress but I will admit its still all obv a learning curve for me too. Now I hope we can resolve this amicably..iv tried to here...


----------



## Tinytom

XJPX said:


> That last post was Fair Tom, I dnt wanna carry on having a bitchy online argument. I appologise for my previous statement as I do believe you where trying to help me, I just can be defensive sometimes because of the amount of stik I do get on here. Clearly you are a bright guy so I appologise for insulting you in that manner.... Just to clear a couple things up... I have actually graduated, I finished july this year and got a 2.1 and came in the top part of my classes in nutrition and sports medicine and kineasology modules, my biomechanics is what held me back from getting a 1st bcos I am utterly rubbish at it...I am working in the real world and am currently working with 11 guys...all whom r on here and will gladly comment on my workings with them and that we r making excellent progress but I will admit its still all obv a learning curve for me too. Now I hope we can resolve this amicably..iv tried to here...


Fair enough time to move on I think.

11 clients is good going glad you're doing something with your degree as so many can't in the current climate.

2.1 is an excellent grade, I got a 2.2 so you've got bragging rights on that 

:thumbup1:


----------



## pflx

XJPX said:


> That last post was Fair Tom, I dnt wanna carry on having a bitchy online argument. I appologise for my previous statement as I do believe you where trying to help me, I just can be defensive sometimes because of the amount of stik I do get on here. Clearly you are a bright guy so I appologise for insulting you in that manner.... Just to clear a couple things up... I have actually graduated, I finished july this year and got a 2.1 and came in the top part of my classes in nutrition and sports medicine and kineasology modules, my biomechanics is what held me back from getting a 1st bcos I am utterly rubbish at it...I am working in the real world and am currently working with 11 guys...all whom r on here and will gladly comment on my workings with them and that we r making excellent progress but I will admit its still all obv a learning curve for me too. Now I hope we can resolve this amicably..iv tried to here...


can i ask y u pay some1 else to help u when u have all this knowledge?


----------



## ah24

pflx said:


> can i ask y u pay some1 else to help u when u have all this knowledge?


Why would Jay Cutler and Phil Heath pay Hany Rambod?

Always helps having an external set of eyes that aren't biased.


----------



## 3752

pflx said:


> can i ask y u pay some1 else to help u when u have all this knowledge?


Because applying your own knowledge to yourself is not as easy as most think...


----------



## pflx

ah24 said:


> Why would Jay Cutler and Phil Heath pay Hany Rambod?
> 
> Always helps having an external set of eyes that aren't biased.


yeah i see your point here but we gotta remember these are pro's that are making a living as bodybuilders so paying some one for help could be seen as a investment if by this then they look better and place better then win more, but for an intermediate competitor whom seems to know his stuff? and yeah paul is right as always better to get some one elses opinion ie another set of eyes but normally a good mate in the gym could do that, just a harmless question tho cheers


----------



## XJPX

As others hav outlined its v hard to make the right decisions under pressure as your own opinion of ur physique becomes jaded, plus Skip has 27 years of experience working with athletes...so the amount I have learnt off him is invaluable...like I previously stated if u want to take ur physque to a next level u must b open to learn and listen to others and this what I do when working with Skip and am v excited about the idea of a full 18 week prep with him in total control


----------



## pflx

XJPX said:


> As others hav outlined its v hard to make the right decisions under pressure as your own opinion of ur physique becomes jaded, plus Skip has 27 years of experience working with athletes...so the amount I have learnt off him is invaluable...like I previously stated if u want to take ur physque to a next level u must b open to learn and listen to others and this what I do when working with Skip and am v excited about the idea of a full 18 week prep with him in total control


cool go for it


----------



## XJPX

Maasai...her name is Lindsey Lee , youtube her....she is incredible!!! I want to pose to her verion of Usher OMG but I dnt have the rythym for it lol


----------



## ah24

Maasai said:


> Completely off topic (sorry) but jordan .. who sang the version of "i made it" you done your routine to at the ukbff qualifiers?


His first Qualifier was Lindsey Lee's cover of 'I made it'

Second one was Jamelia's cover of 'Numb'

EDIT: ahhh he beat me to it


----------



## Uriel

why are you midgets always fighting?


----------



## XJPX

Hahahahah I dunno if I fall into midget category?....I'm 5 7 on a gd day haha...am I at the higher end of the midget status lol? X


----------



## Uriel

XJPX said:


> Hahahahah I dunno if I fall into midget category?....I'm 5 7 on a gd day haha...am I at the higher end of the midget status lol? X


I wasn't talking to you mate


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> i actually agree. i think jay and phil may be gifted but they might not have a clue how even their bodies work. jay i hear isnt very chemically accurate, makes very basic bio mistakes, and phils only done it a while but cant disagree. i know many champions who if left to themselvs hav zero idea what they doin. thus infact they dnt know alot just can DO alot.
> 
> *under pressure in any other sport requires soley the athlete, my take on it*.


Dutch does this mean in any other sport it is just down to the athlete?


----------



## 3752

Ok I am carb depleted so I lost it half way through mate lol sorry I was expecting a few words as the answer 

My take on this coach thing purely from a competing bodybuilder stand point, I failed to make the grade for many years mainly because I could not see where I was going wrong so tried to many new ways to improve but to no avail.

I started working with H 5yrs ago and have improved each year, yes I know how to diet and have got some very good athletes in condition for show day but some times what your eyes see in the mirror your head does not translate into workable info for you to react.....as you are always thinking you could be better...

Dutch I mean no disrespect in saying this but until you have been through a pre-comp phase you cannot truly know what it is about......you most certainly have knowledge and plenty of it and you can get lean easily but I guarentee that as you run into the show next year you will not be able to trust your eyes and will need that helping hand (Tom) just as Tom needs me to do the same.......

Some are lucky to have this available at no cost some are not but the fact is not everyone has the strength to not second guess what they are doing come show day.....


----------



## yannyboy

I read Dorian Yates did most of his prep work on his own.

Also when leading up to an Olympia, he would never show his body off in his gym as he said the casual gym members would say he looked great when he said they didn't have a clue at what to look for.


----------



## LittleChris

yannyboy said:


> I read Dorian Yates did most of his prep work on his own.
> 
> Also when leading up to an Olympia, he would never show his body off in his gym as he said the casual gym members would say he looked great when he said they didn't have a clue at what to look for.


Kerry Kayes, Paul Borresson helped as well, and others I am sure.


----------



## yannyboy

Yes, I read they did help. Thats why I wrote that Dorian did MOST, not all of his prep. I think it would be practically impossible to become Mr Olympia without some outside help.


----------



## 3752

dutch_scott said:


> do u not think it was maybe more the lack of REAL honest critique around u about u holding u back, i cant for one second believe YOU lacked any ability to see urself and go forward? or have u now got this marked? obv i know the present change 360 but this is like if anyone takes new angle. but..originally surely its more the nervous nature of sum to be spot on and this then lends better to being coached?
> 
> a very well worded reply. it sounds odd but u come across as very in control, as i am with my genre, and that iv often seen is hard to coach. i find myself uncoachable, i love being in control 100%, cud never ever do as jordan said "let skip be in control 100%", id feel i was doin nothing thus knew nothing.
> 
> *you paul seem much the same and i hear others uv prepped say ur very thorough? no disrespect to others who compete but i see how lax they are on sticking flawless to regimes, this is a coachs job to keep them railed. *
> 
> i have a near ocd for completing tasks. i get depressed if i cheat, if i fail to run wen said i wud.


Thank you Scott for the words....when i coach someone i am very thorough mainly because i do tend to coach/prep new guys/girls to the scene so by being thorough it reduces any risk.....

the way i work and live my working life i cannot be in the total control of another person(james L once told me he could not coach me as i do not know if i am at home or working out of a hotel so foods cannot be constant)....

guys like yourself need an eye to make sure your OCD does not go out of control this is why you have Tom on hand if need be, i do think that anyone who has prepped by themselves could be slightly better if they was helped by someone with an honest but critical eye.....

i have spoken to people who have not hit the condition on the day and in most cases when i ask their macro breakdown they do not know as they have guessed what they eat and totally gone by the mirror....the problem i see with this is that up until approx 4 weeks out this is fine but after this i think the thinking of "i could be better if i did this" comes into play....i have seen this happen more so with those who are a little OCD in nature.....

One of my best mates Paul P has won the NABBA West class 3 qualifier for the last 2yrs and placed 5th at this years finals......he like me has had to configure his diet so it fits with his very hectic business life.....Paul is the only person i know who can eat 350g of carbs per day, Half a jar of PB and 350g protein all the way into the show doing no cardio and come to the stage with paper thin skin and shredded.......now Paul does need someone to do his diet or prep him what he needs is a critical eye every 3-4 weeks to make sure his head does not tell him something that is not true....you Scott i would put into this category....you can diet, you can get shredded but need a critical eye to steady the boat so to speak......

i will say the best people i have worked with are those with little to no knowledge of dieting, these are the people who make the biggest changes.....


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Pscarb said:


> guys like yourself need an eye to make sure your OCD does not go out of control
> 
> i will say the best people i have worked with are those with little to no knowledge of dieting, these are the people who make the biggest changes.....


in a nut shell for me 

i knew next to nadda before you helped me for both my shows last year.

i know what you are saying, if you are trying to help someone who does know their stuff then i can imagine it would take a while for them to unclench and trust your knowledge and approach...battle of wills i guess.

"i want you to try this, this week"

"but wont that, with that...what about this though"

question away, its the way we learn but it can be counter productive IMO if everything is questioned and pushed back on


----------



## pflx

just my opinion as i know some wont like it but i think most folk use far too much read too much and then put little into there training, it should be about learning and improving step by step, my first comp i was told i needed to eat chicken so i got a box of kfc style chicken as i didnt kno nothing lol and my gym mate went mad when he seen me eating it, then my second comp i was using tropicana 90+ protein, it was only a 300g tub and used to last me about 3 weeks lol


----------



## Guest

LittleChris said:


> Kerry Kayes, Paul Borresson helped as well, and others I am sure.


i think they just gave him an honest opinion. as for the diet training he did most/all himself.

as pscarb says sometimes its just a 'fresh set of eyes' to keep you on track.

i think these days people are relying alot more now on being spoon fed rather than trial and erroring and actually figuring stuff out themselves.


----------



## hackskii

I dont see how a second set of eyes when one is dieting is a bad thing.

Sometimes people dont see the subtle changes every day like someone sees a snapshot once every couple of weeks

I am an inspector for a large airplane factory, trust me a second set of eyes can catch some things that could be catastrophic.

I think some guys lose focus on lower carb type diets and dieting in general, having someone calm and collected look things over would be nice.


----------



## Guest

hackskii said:


> I dont see how a second set of eyes when one is dieting is a bad thing.
> 
> Sometimes people dont see the subtle changes every day like someone sees a snapshot once every couple of weeks
> 
> *I am an inspector for a large airplane factory, trust me a second set of eyes can catch some things that could be catastrophic.*
> 
> I think some guys lose focus on lower carb type diets and dieting in general, having someone calm and collected look things over would be nice.


not sure how spotting something that could cause a plane crash to loosing a bit of bodyfat can be compared but i see your point!


----------



## hackskii

1russ100 said:


> not sure how spotting something that could cause a plane crash to loosing a bit of bodyfat can be compared but i see your point!


lol, I know a bit extreme. :thumb:

But, you got a guy that gets paid for his secrets training guys, then says that guys should not need pre-contest prep guys. :whistling: :lol:

Are they not both being paid for similar things (athleticism/astetics)?


----------



## Guest

i think that alot of people now use 'prep guys' at a lower level because:

a, it sounds like you know what your doing when you tell people.

b, you havnt got a clue what your doing.

as pscarb says having some one cast an eye over you to keep your head straight is great, but he would know what to do in the event of something not working. it may just need someone being honest and giving constructive critisism for him to act on it.

Does roger federer need a coach? because lets be honest you cant coach someone to produce the shots he does, but someone could critique his technique to help him execute those shots better. but thats completly different scenario to say a club tennis player whos learning how to serve properly who hasnt got a clue, but still effectivly has a coach?


----------



## mal

1russ100 said:


> i think that alot of people now use 'prep guys' at a lower level because:
> 
> a, it sounds like you know what your doing when you tell people.
> 
> b, you havnt got a clue what your doing.
> 
> c, im gay,and want to appear cool on an internet forum.
> 
> ?


 :whistling:


----------

